# Iwata horn heritage



## horn-academy (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcom to see my website about horns.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi there. Welcome to the Shack!

you need 5 posts, I believe, to post links and images. After that, feel free to share your projects with us.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome to the shack! :T 

Do you sell horns or are you a DIY enthusiast? 

Matt


----------



## horn-academy (Jul 1, 2010)

mdrake said:


> Welcome to the shack! :T
> 
> Do you sell horns or are you a DIY enthusiast?
> 
> Matt


Hello Matt, 
i am DIY' ers and also constructor, specialy for horns.
Phil.


----------



## horn-academy (Jul 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Hi there. Welcome to the Shack!
> 
> you need 5 posts, I believe, to post links and images. After that, feel free to share your projects with us.
> 
> Welcome aboard!


Tankx on you Anthony, i wait my cota's post  (excuse for my poor english)


----------

